# ZIP Lines In Phils?



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

well, when i asked her about her fantasies, honestly?
. . . I was hoping it was going to be limited to the bedroom <g>.

No joke, I lost the bet, i have to pony up.
And she wants to ride a ZIP line. 
so mountaineering guyz might know the drill, 
but carabiners, quickdraws, and big steel cable?
to tell you the truth, it was so long ago i've totally forgotten

so do you guys know any zip lines in phils on any island?
<Snip>

pac
sore loser
and i haven't even seen the tab on this one!


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

pac said:


> well, when i asked her about her fantasies, honestly?
> . . . I was hoping it was going to be limited to the bedroom <g>.
> 
> No joke, I lost the bet, i have to pony up.
> ...


Check out Campuestohan Highland Resort in ****** Occidental.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

pac said:


> well, when i asked her about her fantasies, honestly?
> . . . I was hoping it was going to be limited to the bedroom <g>.
> 
> No joke, I lost the bet, i have to pony up.
> ...


My wife went to Subic Bay for lunch with several of her girlfriends about two weeks ago. 
They ended up at Treetop Adventure Subic for part of the day and had a blast. She said it is truly worth the time to go there and that safety there is a number 1 ussue.


Jet Lag


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

There are several nice Zip Lines on Mindanao also, both high off the ground and very long runs for the ultimate in adrenaline rushes. The names have escaped me at the moment but I have several good friends there and I can get the names of the zip line parks if Mindanao is where you are interested, (it just said on any islands).


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Just google "zip lines in Philippines". I found a list that includes the length and the cost. The one here in Subic is 130 meters and there are a couple over 800 meters! Cost is usually 200-300 pesos.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm too much of a wimp to do one but the ones I've seen in the US are $50 on up so if one is into that, the PI is the place to be!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Mall of Asia (MOA) has a short zip line on the backside, water facing area.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I saw one in Legaspi. You would need to wear goggles to keep the rust out of your eyes. I've never found safety to be a big requirement in the Philippines.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I'm too much of a wimp to do one but the ones I've seen in the US are $50 on up so if one is into that, the PI is the place to be!


$10 for the actual ride, $40 for insurance and lawyers pockets!


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> There are several nice Zip Lines on Mindanao also, both high off the ground and very long runs for the ultimate in adrenaline rushes. The names have escaped me at the moment but I have several good friends there and I can get the names of the zip line parks if Mindanao is where you are interested, (it just said on any islands).


CDO, Cagayan de Oro has a good zipline.....and also in Davao city they have a good zipline. on the island of Samal, just off Davao city, they have a small zipline, but it scared me because the platform wasn't very stable..........then 2 guys have to CATCH you at the end, or else its a long way down.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

We did the one in Tagaytay back 2010 and it was fun. It seemed well set up and well run as is high visibility tourist area...we loved it...sure was a long way down though. I think I've felt safer rapelling out of choppers and even spie rigging off a CH46 over Beirut in '83...Yes , we actually were that crazy, fearless And dumb!


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

George6020 said:


> CDO, Cagayan de Oro has a good zipline.....and also in Davao city they have a good zipline. on the island of Samal, just off Davao city, they have a small zipline, but it scared me because the platform wasn't very stable..........then 2 guys have to CATCH you at the end, or else its a long way down.


George6020 and everyone upstream, thanks for the responses!

Quite a variety and yes, checked out some U-Tube videos, obviously regulations have not limited the local setups at all. Thanks for the feedback from everyone!

pac


----------

